
LINE Messenger Releases Public Bot API - reustle
https://business.line.me/en/products/4/introduction
======
herbst
Not to mention that i never heard about this App. But there is only a 50 user
limit plus it is somehow called a trail. I doubt that makes many devs
motivated to develop for it.

~~~
reustle
LINE is the biggest messaging app in many Asian countries, with roughly 400
million registered users and 215 monthly active users

